# Evergreen styrene



## AmtrackJim (May 28, 2015)

I would like to know what adhesive people suggest to attach Evergreen styrene to the sides of Woodland Scenics risers that are covered in plaster cloth. I have both straight runs and inside and outside curves to cover. I am making a concrete looking retaining wall in HO.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

That sounds like a tough one, since plaster has a tendency to want to flake and peel away. You would need a glue with some thickness to it so it would fill in the uneven surface of the plaster cloth. I dunno, maybe something like a 2-part epoxy might be your best bet? Alternatively, would there be a way to push some sort of pin (I'm think like a thumbtack with a wide head, only smaller) through the cloth and attach the styrene to that instead?


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

a twist in the pin idea would be to glue pointed styrene rods to back of sheet , then push into plaster or drill hole in to sheet and push rods through it then cut off flush and sand smooth.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I would actually glue the styrene directly to the risers, and omit the plaster cloth underneath. But that's probably too much work now.

If you scuff up the back of the styrene (with sandpaper) and gently form it to the approximate shape with a heat gun, Aleene's Tacky Glue would hold it.

Otherwise, I think I'd go for adhesive latex caulk, plastic-safe construction adhesive, or 2 part epoxy. All of these will fill the gaps between the styrene and the plaster and make a better bond.


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm going to go out on a limb and suggest that maybe a hot glue gun is a good option. Sounds like you've got an uneven surface to attach the styrene too and you probably want something that will set up quick and not just run down behind where your attaching the glue. 

This is assuming that the styrene is stiff enough to not contort under the heat of the glue gun, but that could be taken care of by testing a section beforehand and maybe buying a cheap "low-temp" gluegun from the craft shop.


----------



## AmtrackJim (May 28, 2015)

I would like to thank everyone who answered my post. I have to choose the direction I want to go in.


----------



## Gwent Rail (Jan 24, 2018)

I'd give the plastercloth a coat of PVA glue (woodworker's white glue), let it dry and then you'll have a good surface to glue the Evergreen styrene to.

The glue to use then? My choice would be an impact glue such as UHU or Evostic (not sure if either is available in the US) or even Copydex (manuf. by Pritt) which is a good all round glue that I know a friend in New York State can get.


----------

